# Database Discussions > Sybase >  attach db file in sybase

## harshalbhosale

Hi,
I am new to sybase, I am quite good in SQL Server though. I have one .db file with me of sybase 9. Can anybody help me in attaching and using this file?
Since I am new I am expecting somebody to give me the steps to follow also the necessary software's which needs to be installed.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

----------


## manost

With ".db" files, you most likely are dealing with Sybase iAnywhere AKA SQL Anywhere. You can not load that file in ASE.

You will need dump or .sql files instead.

----------

